# Inputs for moving to Germany



## chandupavan (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

I completed my Engineering in Electronics and Telecommunications in 2008. Currently i am working as Sr.Engineer(R&D) in a product based R&D company in Embedded systems. We are basically working in Rail domain. As Germany is the world leader in rail domain, i wish to move there for better future . 

I am from India and completed my A2 certification in German language. I have 7 years of rich experience in rail domain. I wish to apply for jobs in Germany from India and once i got the job then want to relocate to Germany.

Please let me know what are my chances of getting jobs in Germany for my profile and how to apply. Is there any consultancy available?

Regards,
chandu


----------

